# EZ Cloner advice? Looking for surefire success!



## Rockfloatinginspace (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone really figured out the EZ Cloner? It seems like such a simple tool. But if one thing is slightly off... death. I've heard to use different waters, different root enhancers, etc... But I can't figure out the perfect combination. Right now it's a 30 site running well water with Green Fusion root hormone, with a PH of 5.8-5.9. It's got some CFL's on 24. Water temp is around 75. I can post pics if needed.

Basically, I'm hoping someone has got this thing down to a science. I've had great luck in the past with a 60 site EZ Cloner. But I can't seem to get this one dialed in properly. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. Once again, these forums are such a great source of information! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## medicalsb420 (Apr 4, 2011)

sounds like yer barking up the right tree... any specific problem your having? my advise for time tested 100% success rate: make sure sprayers are covering the root zone in spray. use r/o water ph 6. heat mat under the cloner. t5 backed off but present(hanging about 2-4' over the dome.) . Clean sterile cuts to make healthy clones. Have good cloning stock (healthy happy mommas!). when taking cuttings go straight into your gel. never reuse gel - put the amount you need into a tablespoon or cup and discard what you dont use(dont add it pack to gel pack). make sure your air pumps are on. plug it in and go. sounds like from your post you know what your doing, so what i just said is probably obvious; again is there a specific problem your having?


----------



## wiseguy316 (Apr 4, 2011)

i have awesome results with spring water and clonex for aero cloning.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 4, 2011)

ok this is 100% knock out way to use the EZC 
PH 5.5
water 72 to 75f
GH maxi grow mix to get 200ppm
root tone the powder type 1tbs per EZC run, just mix it in the water!

some might argue the powder form but this is a knock out way
to get it to work. and its way cheaper than all the over priced rooting formulas outthere.

dont worrie about your water just make sure you have a ph of 5.5


----------



## wiseguy316 (Apr 4, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> ok this is 100% knock out way to use the EZC
> PH 5.5
> water 72 to 75f
> GH maxi grow mix to get 200ppm
> ...


clonex is like 17 bucks a qt and only uses 2 oz per gallon, lasts a long time and it works. I am not discounting your method. But which one is really cheaper?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 4, 2011)

root tone in powder form is like 3bucks and will do 4 clone run
maxi grow is 13buck and will do 30 or so clone runs


----------



## wiseguy316 (Apr 4, 2011)

no problems there, thanks for the info.


----------



## Serapis (Apr 4, 2011)

I could have written this very same op... 8 days in my new EZC 30 and it looks like possible bacteria issues on the stems.... I even wiped fiskars with rubbing alcohol, used new gel, new inserts.... hell, brand new EZC.... my first run is looking like all death.. after 7 days, some yellowing, two have curled up and died, and some of the stems look sick looking underneath the cover... After two years of failing to clone any other way, I finally broke down and spent almost $300 on an EZC.... again I'm failing... I can't get a fucking cloning break...


----------



## wiseguy316 (Apr 4, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I could have written this very same op... 8 days in my new EZC 30 and it looks like possible bacteria issues on the stems.... I even wiped fiskars with rubbing alcohol, used new gel, new inserts.... hell, brand new EZC.... my first run is looking like all death.. after 7 days, some yellowing, two have curled up and died, and some of the stems look sick looking underneath the cover... After two years of failing to clone any other way, I finally broke down and spent almost $300 on an EZC.... again I'm failing... I can't get a fucking cloning break...


I feel for ya, I had lots of troubles also, I tried every sure fire method to work 8 mos later and no roots, i switch my water for cloning to spring water and have had 100% success ever since. my tap is city water at 240ppm. It was my problem. It's .89 cent a gallon give it a shot, to eliminate one more variable. And best of luck kicking it.


----------



## Serapis (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got an expensive water filtration and R/O system. The ppm in it is 000. The instructions recommend tap or RO if tap ppm is too high... my tap ppm is almost 400. Thanks for the advice, but I'm betting my problem is elsewhere...



wiseguy316 said:


> I feel for ya, I had lots of troubles also, I tried every sure fire method to work 8 mos later and no roots, i switch my water for cloning to spring water and have had 100% success ever since. my tap is city water at 240ppm. It was my problem. It's .89 cent a gallon give it a shot, to eliminate one more variable. And best of luck kicking it.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Apr 4, 2011)

my common variable was the water not the techniques, but again for the price what will it hurt to try it. best of luck, i know it is frustrating, you will get it.


----------



## Serapis (Apr 4, 2011)

It won't hurt to try it, I'm just not sure what is in spring water that's going to change my luck? Is my $300 Reef Master RO system a waste of money?



wiseguy316 said:


> my common variable was the water not the techniques, but again for the price what will it hurt to try it. best of luck, i know it is frustrating, you will get it.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Apr 4, 2011)

Serapis said:


> It won't hurt to try it, I'm just not sure what is in spring water that's going to change my luck? Is my $300 Reef Master RO system a waste of money?


No, i bet it is great for the rest of your plants, better than 400ppm(just maybe not for cloning). My point is you have to change one thing at a time if what you doing is not working in order to figure it out.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 4, 2011)

*Macro nutes cal/mag are pretty much none present in R/O water too.

When and where you take clones has a HUGE role in root formation ?
Also, is anyone splitting or shaving the stem to expose the Cambium layer in the stems ?
That is the ONLY place root development takes place !! 
Clones should be taken from the bottom of the plant and not the top.
Older growth hormones stay at the bottom while the younger/newer hormones exist at the top.
That's why the plants get thicker from the bottom up and not the top down.
The older hormones also aid in roots forming in clones.
Too much Nitrogen, which exist during Veg, inhibits root formation as well.
So flush for a day or 2 during veg, then take clones OR take them within the 1st week or 2 of bloom since more PK is available than Nitrogen.
Phosphorous aids in root formation by the way.

Just my advice and sciences fact.
*


----------



## Rockfloatinginspace (Apr 5, 2011)

The clones were all taken from the bottoms of plants. All were cut at 45 degree angles, then split and scored, then dipped in Clonex gel, and finally put into the cloner. The clones in the photo have been in for almost 2 weeks. I've also posted a photo of the bottoms. The brownish section is what was split and scored. I was also thinking of cutting this section of at a 45 and re-dipping them to give them another shot. But I'm not sure if it will help or hurt the situation. 



Once again, any input would be great. Two of them are Barney's Tangerine Dream, and I'd hate to lose them. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 5, 2011)

i run ro water in my stinkbud ez. i like to keep my ph around 5.7-6.0. no gels powders or bullshit.the only thing i add to my rez. in cloning is h2o2 if i suspect any funk going on. i like al b. fucts instructions on getting clones to root. his advice is geared towards rockwool but the same principles apply to aero. i am running my pumps 40 seconds on, 6 1/2 minutes off. the temps in my ez run between 65-75 degrees F. sometimes i get roots in as little as 5 days but i recently got some grandfather kush that is taking like two weeks to root. 
i would suggest changing the water and adding some h2o2 
my 2 cents
joe


----------



## Jumbo (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

Serapis stated: *"8 days in my new EZC 30 and it looks like possible bacteria issues on the stems.... I even wiped fiskars with rubbing alcohol, used new gel, new inserts ..."
*
"joe macclennan" is probably right. OK, so why not try adding 1TBS. of 3% Hydrogen Peroxide per gallon to your EZCloner water? It would kill bacteria without adversely affecting the root growth. Just an idea. I've even heard of using *very* diluted chlorine bleach for killing germs in hydro reservoirs, but I don't have any solid info. on this. If you're desperate enough, try the 3% H2O2, it might do the trick.

Good Luck!
Jumbo


----------



## fatality (Apr 6, 2011)

dude, first thing wrong, quit using that damn well water...... use aquafina, i mean it, when you going to make a new batch of babies go out and buy a fuckin case of aquafina. use only aquafina. keep them water temps in check...... i swear by aquafina, i too have well water and ran into this same problem. after using aquafina..... 100% success rate always in 7-8 days ....... p.s. i keep my water temps about 78F ...... i refuse to buy a better heater when i can just use a spare fishtank heater...... keep that water fuckin sparkly clean and them lil whores will pop roots quick..... if you dont alrdy, slightly scratch the sides of the bottom of the cuttings with your razorblade to allow for a massive root gain in minimal time.... peace


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 6, 2011)

im using a ez cloner look alike that i built come check out my page using 6.3ph water ro ez cloner hormone not really having any issues i try to keep my water to around 75 lost afew due to myself for getting to plug the pump back in


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you cutting those clones below an internode,thats where they pop roots from.My power cloner is allways trying to pick up some kind of bacteria or fungus.Im just use my dome and plugs and usually get about 90 to 100%


----------



## ClamDigger (Apr 6, 2011)

i use a homemade aerocloner (a rubbermaid tote  )
with a 396 gph pump, 12 mister heads, 20 sites, an air pump & airstones, in need of a cycle timer.
its a kinda new setup, we used to clone in rockwool in a dome, but that was slow 50% success.
we even put 2-3 little clones per 2 inch neoprene and get roots in 10 days.
we have an aquarium heater (preset to 19c) that is NOT in our cloner, should it be?
our ambient air temp is around 19c, and at least 60% humidity.
never had any fungus problems, but have a bottle of peroxide just in case.


----------



## Justin00 (Apr 6, 2011)

this is weird, i am on my second grow and decided to take clones from my plants b4 i flowered. i topped my soil plants and used the tops and then removed all the lower branches from my DWC plants and used them as clones. i had about 24 clones in total. i just cut them with scissors and laid them in a bowl of water till i had all of them off that plant that i wanted, then i put the scissors under the water and cut them about 1/4 inch below the bottom node where i removed the leaves, diped them on roottech and stuck them in 1.5 inch gordan cubes. put them in a used jiffy tray i bought earlier to start some pepper seeds in and set them under a 6500k cfl mist them occasionally and 100% so far.


----------



## Neumann (Apr 6, 2011)

I aeroclone all the time with almost 100% success rate ( well it's only about 70 clones total at this point in time) by using tap water between 325-350 PPM and pH of 6.7. I had almost 0% using any filtered water with or without hormones and I don't use hormones or feed with my tap water. I think Flo Grow hit the nail on the head earlier, it's about exposing the cambium without destroying it. When I get roots they are circling the cut stem, from the bottom of the cut to about 1/2" up the stem. Sit down with a spare clone sometime and scrape to see where the cambium is and how thick it is. I cut clones, do the scrape, place them in a neoprene, do my final cut, stick the neo in a net pot and into the cloner.


----------



## Rockfloatinginspace (Apr 6, 2011)

I always cut mine at a 45, split the tip, then score them to expose the cambium. It seemed to work 95% of the time in the past. But that was in a different location, different water, etc... I'm wondering if switching back to RO would be best. It's just so difficult to get the PH adjusted and keep it at 5.8-5.9. Usually, after a day or so, it will soar up to the 7's. ARRGGH!!!


----------



## ClamDigger (Apr 6, 2011)

what kind of PH down are you using? it sounds unstable.
to tell you the truth, i aeroclone with straight tap water (PH 6.8 ) and roots in 10 days.
sometimes i add a few drops of superthrive, i think it helps.


----------



## Stoner Smurf (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a problem with my well water killing full grown plants, so that's a good possibility. Get an RO. You can get a 100GPD RO for less than $99 (PureWaterClub.com). I own one and my water comes out with a PPM of 50 (not zero like some of the super expensive ones, but 0 ppm is not necessary), as opposed to the 650ppm that comes out my tap. 

Now I am going to let you in on my super ultra secret ez cloner recipe to get a 100% success rate in 7-10 days. R/O Water. Don't really need any additives, plain water works just fine. I've recently started using Dyna-Grow KLN and ProTek in my cloner at a combined PPM of 110. Until recently I've used just plain R/O water and have had a 100% success rate. So I've never understood all the problems people have with EZ-Cloners. KISS, Keep It Simple, Stupid. My cloner is homemade, but same thing. Also my water temps are all over from 68F-80F.


----------



## Rockfloatinginspace (Apr 6, 2011)

I was mistaken about the root stimulator, it's called Green Fuse. And their website show 1ml per 4 gallons, which is WAY less than what the bottle says to use. I just checked the bottle, and it's 15ml per 4 gallons. So I'm thinking about changing it out with RO water and trying the 1ml per 4 gallons. Maybe this is why the ph is getting screwy. 

Comments, questions, and ideas are always we welcome. Thanks everyone!

-Rock


----------



## axl (Apr 6, 2011)

its pretty fail safe. I sometimes just use tap water ph it to 5.5, and knock it down once it gets above 6.3., leave it and boom, 10 days later there ready.

But i have optimal results with using clonex at like half strength, and using the root hormone. 

Leave the sprayers off for about 15 min once you put the root hormone on the clone,

I have near 100 percent success, sometimes one out of 30 wont get roots, but if i was to leave it, i bt it eventually would

simply follow the directions that come with it and your good, it makes anyone seem awesome at cloning


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 6, 2011)

First of all PH does not really matter until you get roots so dont bother with PHing your water. Most important thing about using a cloner is it needs to be sterile. Make sure all your inserts are sterile before running a batch. Doesnt matter what water you use but make sure you keep it clean. H202 works ok but you need to use it ever 2 days to be effective and use a good dose 5 ML per gal. Nn PHd pool shock works even better and is EXACTLY what the "new" Clear Rez, is made of but with water. In fact you can make enough to treat about 25,000 gallons of water for $5. That is what I havebeen using now and works better then H202. Bacteria flourishes in a clone machine especially when temps get above 70 degrees. That is the number one problem period.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 6, 2011)

dlively11 said:


> First of all PH does not really matter until you get roots so dont bother with PHing your water. Most important thing about using a cloner is it needs to be sterile. Make sure all your inserts are sterile before running a batch. Doesnt matter what water you use but make sure you keep it clean. H202 works ok but you need to use it ever 2 days to be effective and use a good dose 5 ML per gal. Nn PHd pool shock works even better and is EXACTLY what the "new" Clear Rez, is made of but with water. In fact you can make enough to treat about 25,000 gallons of water for $5. That is what I havebeen using now and works better then H202. Bacteria flourishes in a clone machine especially when temps get above 70 degrees. That is the number one problem period.


what is this Nn phd pool shock?


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 7, 2011)

check these roots out made this system myself for about $60


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> check these roots out made this system myself for about $60View attachment 1537338View attachment 1537337


looks good any more info on your method im sure alot of folks would like to know!


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 7, 2011)

home made 60 site 600gpm pump about 12 stray nozzles using ez cloning solution think its 2ozs to 5 gal water ph adjust to 6.3 and keeping my water temp around 75 check my forum out have pics and video


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

6.3 ph hmm ive always had great luck with 5.5 but from your pics maybe its not such a issue to hold 5.5.
some say dont worrie till roots show.


----------



## Serapis (Apr 7, 2011)

Walmart has pool shock in liquid form for $3.57 a gal.... The available chlorine is 11% The prime ingredient is the same in bleach.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 7, 2011)

man there is allot of good info on this thread. i have had allot of issues with cloning in aero cloners, i made 3 and all failed ( the 3rd one being the pic) i also tried dwc cloning again failed then i tried to go back to my old method (humidome and rapid rooter plugs) and was failing again lol. i am now back to the humidome and got my spark back after a bit and i am much better at it now then ever. i use a regular old humidome with rapid rooter plugs mix some hormex hormone with water and presoak the plugs and put a little in the tray then cut 45 deg angle and split the stem way up like 1" then dip in some clonex gel and i usually get roots in 7 days transplant to my RW in 9. reading this i might knock the dust off my aero cloner and give it another shot though lol.


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 7, 2011)

I use HTH pool shock tht is NOT PH buffered. You can get a pound for $4 at almost any hardware store. Mixing 1 gram per gallon gives you a gallon of Clear Rez that costs $20 a quart !! 448 grams for $4 makes 448 gallons of clear rez. I beleive they suggest dosing at like an oz per 5 gallons and treat every three days. It is EXACTLY the same as the EZ Clone Clear Rez selling for $20 a quart !

Bacteria is the number one problem with clone machines. also I use straight tap water 7.5 PH and rooting is the same as with 5.5 PH. PH really only matters once there are roots and effects the plants ability to uptake nutrients.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

View attachment 1537924View attachment 1537923heres my manafold


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

dlively11 said:


> I use HTH pool shock tht is NOT PH buffered. You can get a pound for $4 at almost any hardware store. Mixing 1 gram per gallon gives you a gallon of Clear Rez that costs $20 a quart !! 448 grams for $4 makes 448 gallons of clear rez. I beleive they suggest dosing at like an oz per 5 gallons and treat every three days. It is EXACTLY the same as the Clear Rez selling for $20 a quart !
> 
> Bacteria is the number one problem with clone machines. also I use straight tap water 7.5 PH and rooting is the same as with 5.5 PH. PH really only matters once there are roots and effects the plants ability to uptake nutrients.


so the product is called HTH pool shock thats not ph buffered?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've checked out EZC. I think it's a toy for ppl who have nothing better to do with their money. I'm sorry. I know I'm gonna get shit 
by you guys who like the system or who have had success with it. It's so overpriced. It's a simple machine anyone with even some mechanical ability could make with a tupperware tub, a fogger and a small list of other things I could buy in home depot. But why bother? I use Olivias's Cloning Gel and a peat/lite mix. I do provide extra humidity. I keep an eye on the little guys for a couple of weeks and my success rate is about 95%. I stick four cuttings into a 4" pot and when the time comes I separate them into their own 4" pot. Then they go into their own 3 or 5 gallon pot until harvest. If you're into the whole hydro thing then cleanliness is next to Godliness if you have bacterial diseases. I have no patience for diseased plants. I think the EZC system is flawed and inappropriate anyway for growing Cannabis. There. I said it. I don't like EZC's way of dispersing water around the root system. The water droplets are not small enough and not all surface areas of exposed stems are treated. A mister/fogger would work better. Also the lines almost always get clogged with accumulated salts. But WTF do I know? I'm just a humble gardener. I will say this: when I used to buy perennials from a local grower I had access to his greenhouses and watched guys make cuttings, hundreds of them, dipped in rooting hormone and rooted in vermiculite as a growing medium only. And nowhere on his ten acre perennial farm was an EZ anything....just time tested methods and a lot of sweat equity.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree its way over priced! and a DIY setup works the same. Ive got one and wish I would of
built my own but sinse its in hand now im using it.


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 7, 2011)

i also agree way WAY overpriced i built the one i have for 70 bucks and 40 of that was the pump alone (536 gph) i guess i myself just think they are very complicated and the method i use i have found works best when i am way less attentive to them just mist them once right after cutting then come and take the top off once a day for like 10 min then leave it till the next day. although i was very interested in the fact that i could veg them in the system, as i only veg for 2 weeks max, untill flowering.


----------



## Rockfloatinginspace (Apr 7, 2011)

I also agree that EZC's are overpriced. But since it's here, might as well use it. I'm thinking the best bet is gonna be RO water, Green Fuse, and a bit of H2O2. Hopefully this will solve the slow rooting. I don't wanna go back to the humidome method, as it takes so much longer. Anyone know what ratio to use for H2O2 per gallon? I don't wanna overdue it and hurt the little girls. But I wanna make sure that any bacteria is killed off in the res. 

I did try a little experiment last night. Cut off the browned area of the stem, re-split, scored, and dipped, then back in the EZC. I'm hoping this will help out a bit. 

Will post pics once things are rolling again. Again, thanks to everyone for the input!

-Rock


----------



## ClamDigger (Apr 7, 2011)

Hydrogen Peroxide.
5ML per gallon.
i have heard of 1 TBSP/Gallon.


----------



## That 5hit (Apr 7, 2011)

this is all i use 100% works
i use plain water (not ph'd) no root stimulate or hormones


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

Rockfloatinginspace said:


> I also agree that EZC's are overpriced. But since it's here, might as well use it. I'm thinking the best bet is gonna be RO water, Green Fuse, and a bit of H2O2. Hopefully this will solve the slow rooting. I don't wanna go back to the humidome method, as it takes so much longer. Anyone know what ratio to use for H2O2 per gallon? I don't wanna overdue it and hurt the little girls. But I wanna make sure that any bacteria is killed off in the res.
> 
> I did try a little experiment last night. Cut off the browned area of the stem, re-split, scored, and dipped, then back in the EZC. I'm hoping this will help out a bit.
> 
> ...


7 to 10ML of 29% H202 every three days. dont worrie about hurting plants with H202 ive gone 25ml per gal and no plant issues.


----------



## Rockfloatinginspace (Apr 7, 2011)

What about the H2O2 you get at Walmart or Target? I'm pretty sure it's lower than 29%, more like 3%. Anyone know what ratio to use with that stuff? I thought it was around 30ml per gallon, but I'm not sure.

-Rock


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

Rockfloatinginspace said:


> What about the H2O2 you get at Walmart or Target? I'm pretty sure it's lower than 29%, more like 3%. Anyone know what ratio to use with that stuff? I thought it was around 30ml per gallon, but I'm not sure.
> 
> -Rock


dont use that stuff it has additive in it that are not good for plants, that stuffs for human use.


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> so the product is called HTH pool shock thats not ph buffered?


Here is the one you want, it is in a blue bag. http://www.amazon.com/HTH-Shock-N-Swim-Swimming-Pool-Shock/dp/B003IBED06/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1302210835&sr=1-7 EXACT same ingreidient used for EZ Clone, Clear Rez retailing for $20 a quart. 1 gram per gallon is the same level they are using of the same ingredient. Lot less nasty then dealing with bleach and such. I am using it in all my ebb and flow reservoirs now as well.


----------



## ClamDigger (Apr 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> dont use that stuff it has additive in it that are not good for plants, that stuffs for human use.


interested. 
any more info?
i dont have my bottle on hand but i know its 3% and i wanna read the ingredients 
thanks in advance


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think the info I read was in a AL B FUCT thread where he tells why not to use the store 3% stuff.
either way I trust the knoledge of al b fuct when it comes to H202. if the H202 dont come from a
grow store at 29% or higher I wont use it Il post a pick of what I use.


----------



## ClamDigger (Apr 7, 2011)

now i remember reading that thread too, thanks Hellraizer!
now to sift through years of posts 
AL B FUCT sure knows his shit.
now i need a hydro shop closer then 300k from my house.....
maybe ill throw it in the next Greners.com order


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

View attachment 1538245


ClamDigger said:


> now i remember reading that thread too, thanks Hellraizer!
> now to sift through years of posts
> AL B FUCT sure knows his shit.
> now i need a hydro shop closer then 300k from my house.....
> maybe ill throw it in the next Greners.com order


theres theres the stuff i use


----------



## drgreentm (Apr 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1538245
> 
> theres theres the stuff i use


 i use the same stuff works great for cheap. the stuff from the store will work but it has more chemicals in it than what you want most of which are to preserve the shelf life of the product.
not to mention you would have to add so much it would actually be more expensive anyway.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 7, 2011)

That 5hit said:


> this is all i use 100% works
> i use plain water (not ph'd) no root stimulate or hormones
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah thats the shit the dude at the shop told me not to waste my time with the ez clone the pump heats the water and they need cool water he suggested exactly what you made told me to put a bubbler and the bubbles are all you need like it very cheap to build


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

im so turned around by this bubble cloner im going to build one in the next couple of day and try it out, not like it costs much lol


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 7, 2011)

fatality said:


> dude, first thing wrong, quit using that damn well water...... use aquafina, i mean it, when you going to make a new batch of babies go out and buy a fuckin case of aquafina. use only aquafina. keep them water temps in check...... i swear by aquafina, i too have well water and ran into this same problem. after using aquafina..... 100% success rate always in 7-8 days ....... p.s. i keep my water temps about 78F ...... i refuse to buy a better heater when i can just use a spare fishtank heater...... keep that water fuckin sparkly clean and them lil whores will pop roots quick..... if you dont alrdy, slightly scratch the sides of the bottom of the cuttings with your razorblade to allow for a massive root gain in minimal time.... peace





hellraizer30 said:


> I think the info I read was in a AL B FUCT thread where he tells why not to use the store 3% stuff.
> either way I trust the knoledge of al b fuct when it comes to H202. if the H202 dont come from a
> grow store at 29% or higher I wont use it Il post a pick of what I use.


hey hellraizer you are absolutely right al b said not to use store bought h202. it either has to be "food grade" or from the hydro store. the brown bottles at wal-mart = bad news for your girls. i have used the wal-mart stuff sparingly when i was waiting on my gallon from the hydro store to come in. but i would not recommend it. 

some of you guys are using pool shock? isnt that just bleach? i also believe al b is pretty insistent that bleach is all bad when it comes to plants. personally the only time i use bleach in my op. is when i am cleaning out my rez's. i make sure i flush it out very well before putting my new nute solution in tho. 
if you guys are using this "pool shock" successfully it is deff. something i will look into.
peace
joe


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 7, 2011)

I use bleach but im looking into pool shock too, I know al b doest agree with using it but it works and ive seen no il effects from it.


----------



## Rockfloatinginspace (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm scared to use pool shock on the girls. But I'm def. gonna look for that H2O2 at the grow shop. Pretty sure I've seen it there before, the bottle looks familiar. As of right now, there hasn't been much change in the EZC. The next batch will get spring water. And if that doesn't work, then I'm going back to RO.

-Rock


----------



## fatality (Apr 8, 2011)

and another rule which seems to be just common sense..... when your batch is all rooted up, get rid of the water in the cloner and clean the cloner out... or at least wipe it out.... use fresh aquafina every time you throw in a new set of cuttings... before i pop mine in i also give each cutting a quick 20-30 sec dip in some clonex


----------



## dlively11 (Apr 8, 2011)

Pool shock solution is EXACTLY the same as EZ Clone Clear Rez. The chlorine level in city water is 1-5 PPM depending on where you live (people drink that). Adding the recomended dosage of this stuff only raises the PPM less the 1/2 PPM. Add every 3 days to keep it clean.


----------



## Serapis (Apr 8, 2011)

I went and bought 2 16 oz bottles of the stuff before I learned what Clear REz is... I could have spent $4 on a gal of liq shock at Walmart and just diluted it myself. So far, I'm happy using unscented bleach, about 6 drops per gallon.



dlively11 said:


> Pool shock solution is EXACTLY the same as EZ Clone Clear Rez. The chlorine level in city water is 1-5 PPM depending on where you live (people drink that). Adding the recomended dosage of this stuff only raises the PPM less the 1/2 PPM. Add every 3 days to keep it clean.


----------



## Serapis (Apr 8, 2011)

Others have reported no luck with h2o2 alone.... in fact, I have a half gal of 17.5% I'd give away if i could...



Rockfloatinginspace said:


> I'm scared to use pool shock on the girls. But I'm def. gonna look for that H2O2 at the grow shop. Pretty sure I've seen it there before, the bottle looks familiar. As of right now, there hasn't been much change in the EZC. The next batch will get spring water. And if that doesn't work, then I'm going back to RO.
> 
> -Rock


----------



## Rockfloatinginspace (Apr 11, 2011)

Progress Report: After switching over to spring water (RO water with minerals added for flavor), this have really turned around. Roots are bursting out the bottoms, and should be ready to transplant in a couple days. Many thanks to everyone for the helpful advice, especially those that recommended spring water!! 

-Rock


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 5, 2011)

dlively11 said:


> I use HTH pool shock tht is NOT PH buffered. You can get a pound for $4 at almost any hardware store. Mixing 1 gram per gallon gives you a gallon of Clear Rez that costs $20 a quart !! 448 grams for $4 makes 448 gallons of clear rez. I beleive they suggest dosing at like an oz per 5 gallons and treat every three days. It is EXACTLY the same as the EZ Clone Clear Rez selling for $20 a quart !
> 
> Bacteria is the number one problem with clone machines. also I use straight tap water 7.5 PH and rooting is the same as with 5.5 PH. PH really only matters once there are roots and effects the plants ability to uptake nutrients.


I bought a turbo klone last year and had a 100% successfull batch of clones in ten days. "How did I ever live without this thing", I recall thinking. Well ever since that first batch it has been absolute hit and miss. "Your not going to try that piece of shit again?", is the thought when I try to clone these days.

A few days ago, I came across this thread and tried the pool shock from wal mart. I have 24 cuttings 3 days in and they look better than I have seen since my first introduction to the turbokloner. They rez also has a scent that I have come to associate with successfull clones, it is kind of a clean pine scent. While roots haven't popped, you can see nodes and none of the stems have become mushy or slimey like they have in the past.

Could this be the answer? Could the answer be this simple, effective and cheap?

I hope so. My inability to produce clones in a consistent relaible way has hampered my operation more than anything else. I guess I'll know in a few days.


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, I have roots on a few in 5 days, All have callouses, nodes and are swelling.

Dare I say problem soved.


----------



## kanx (Jun 9, 2011)

I used to have loads of problems with cutting till i got one of those tank's , much smaller one ofc.

Can't say i've got it to a science , but I usually put 1-2ml per L of cana rhizotonic, and mist them with Canadian xpress clone start for a week or two.*
*


----------



## budleydoright (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm having 100% success now with my turboklone 48.

I filled it, added a cup of bleach and ran it overnight to clean it. Ran clean water through it then ran clean tap with the pool shock formula. 100% in 6 days and overdue for transplant at 14.

How sweet it is!


----------



## Herborizer (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for this thread. Fantastic. I love this pool shock idea.

We need to clear something up though. We are taking something in powdered form and then dosing a reservoir with something liquid. The way I read the previous posts is the following:


 Take 1 gram (weighed on a scale) of powdered pool shock and add it to 1 gallon of water.
 Mix this up and this is the concentrated shock-juice.
 Now I take this shock-juice and put it in my Ezclone reservoir at 1oz per gallon?
 
Please confirm.


----------



## r1tony (Aug 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> root tone in powder form is like 3bucks and will do 4 clone run
> maxi grow is 13buck and will do 30 or so clone runs



$5 bottle of root hormone at home depot works just as good and powder form and lasts forever. Always root in 5-7 days in my stinkbud (ez) cloner.


----------



## budleydoright (Aug 14, 2011)

Herborizer said:


> Thank you for this thread. Fantastic. I love this pool shock idea.
> 
> We need to clear something up though. We are taking something in powdered form and then dosing a reservoir with something liquid. The way I read the previous posts is the following:
> 
> ...


That is correct. Doing this will not overcome the problems associated with a dirty machine. I run a cup of bleach in mine for an hour to clean it between runs and often have to unplug some of the sprayers.


----------



## theinhibitor (Aug 14, 2011)

i personally dont find cloners that great and cloning gel is over priced and doesnt give the same results as rooting powder.
if you are using a cloner, my friend in the industry says they use a root zone conditioner in the water to keep the pH balanced and help promote root growth. Dutch Master Gold Zone is the best one apparently. Lasts a long time too. I think its 1 tsp for 5 gallons. 

If your cloner is not working, my advice is to follow these steps:
1. Make sure your using a disinfected razor and cut at 45 degree angles when cutting your clipping. Immerse them immediately in water and let them sit for about 30 secs. 
2. Take the clipping and cut the leaves off the bottom so your only left with either 4 or 2 leaves up top.
3. Cut the remaining leaves in half.
4. Split the bottom stalk about half an inch and stick it in the rooting powder (not gel)
5. Stick the cutting in a pre-soaked rockwool cube and spray the leaves before you put it in a humidity dome.

I've always had the cutting root on me using this method. I built a cloner and had 70% percent success rate so i just stopped using it.

*EDIT: the reason you dont use gel is because it works slower than rooting powder and is usually targeted toward amateur growers since it has pH balancing components and nutrients


----------



## budleydoright (Aug 15, 2011)

Now that I have my cloner issues resolved and understand how this machine functions. I have 100% success rate and typically have roots in 5 days that are ready for transplant inside of 10 days. If I take the cuttings while the plants are aggresively growing, the cuttings barely stop growing and there's no acclamation period. I have them in flower 17-20 days after taking the cuttings.

I use no gels or powders, no nutes. Just tap water and pool shock. I think changing the water with fresh tap water everyday will supply enough chlorine to keep thigs clean.

Until I got this worked out, my aero cloner was totally hit and miss. 30-50% success rate and 3-4 weeks at times.

This really works for me.


----------



## pazuzu420 (Aug 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I've got an expensive water filtration and R/O system. The ppm in it is 000. The instructions recommend tap or RO if tap ppm is too high... my tap ppm is almost 400. Thanks for the advice, but I'm betting my problem is elsewhere...


Water is so hard in my area it still leaves the R.O. machines around town from 60 to 150. The water store guy said that in some areas here that 150 is prob the best they can get you with an inexpensive water R.O.unit

I use Clonex liquid in my rez and run the pump 24/7 which keeps the water nice and toasty in the basement)


----------



## budleydoright (Aug 16, 2011)

I have read of great success using bottled Spring Water as well.


----------



## pharmerbrown (Aug 17, 2011)

I keep seeing noobs and even older members losing a ton of clones to rockwool, peat plugs, directly into soil, ETC....


The one single item that changed the game for many of us growers is an EZ cloner, daisy cloner or homemade AERO cloner of some type, ala TheCarpenters design, it will single handedly change how you grow, your confidence, attitude and skill level, it will generally change your mindset as to your ability within growing. 

Now the EZ cloner model is expensive (30 site is $325) and it keeps people away, I understand that much, but 1 saved clone pays for itself..............NOW there is a tutorial on a DIY cloner and it is just as successful from what Ive been seeing


Think of it like this, everyone wants MORE buds, they want that "BEST" clone to succeed to be the BEST plant..........how long is it inbetween your grows from start to finish????? Now, within that waiting game there is a bunch of lost days due to the waiting game........say 2 weeks or so in most cases, sometimes longer (3-6 if you have to recut clones to fill your space) 

Using an EZ or AERO will give you consistant results, healthier clones and speed up your process........

Soooooo within that waiting game, over the course of a years time, NOW you've waitied an extra 2 months or so WAITING to get back growing, WAITING on clones (that you cant see) 

Well, with an AERO or EZ, now you've simply gained another harvest or 2, which in turn....NOW youve got that many more buds stashed away or putting that much more $$$$ in your wallet (if your legal:eusa_angel: )


For a DIY you might be out $30 in total.......EZ cloner 30, $325 or so, 60 site is $400 and the 120 is too much and too big for 99% of us


----------



## pharmerbrown (Aug 17, 2011)

inside my cloner I use harvested lake michigan rain water (contains a natural healthy balance of PH and nutrients) +_ canna__ RHIZOTONIC_ which is a powerful, algae based, vegetative stimulator for roots of fast-growing plants.


----------



## Phillip J Fry (Aug 18, 2011)

to make any spray cloner work better unplug it sometimes for a while or put it on a timer. Keeping the stem too wet either A) keeps plant alive without roots or B) gives them stem rot. I clone with plain water and no hormones or food or anything extra. Just tap water. I also use bleach to clean everything in between every run.


----------



## william69er (Aug 19, 2011)

Well that's dum I just spent ages typing up my cloner only to have it not get submited.grrr ok short and sweet of it
spring/stream/well water,8ml ho2o 50%.not sure of res size.ph 6.?? clonexd.1200ltr/h pump large water droplets out of 4 "misters" 15/15 on/off.2 fluro lights above clones(one purplyish bulb in eatch).


----------



## Glock420 (Aug 24, 2011)

i run ro water with a bit of clonex and clear rez. dip my cuttings in jell. water temp is around 75-77 under my t-5s. ph is around5.7. don't even run the air pump anymore.


----------



## gorgewags (Aug 29, 2012)

I need some help in clearing up this HTH Pool Shock idea. First someone says that one gram of Pool Shock per gallon makes EXACTLY the same concentration as Clear Rez, but Herborizer also asks "*Now I take this shock-juice and put it in my Ezclone reservoir at 1oz per gallon?" *but that is five times the concentration recommended by EZ Clone, which is one ounce per FIVE gallons. My question is, is Pool Shock, at one gram per gallon, five times weaker than Clear Rez, or is it just the same concentration and what should be recommended is the one ounce per five gallons? And if it is only 20% as strong, can I mix it at 2.5 grams per gallon and get the same as Clear Rez?
Thanks, this seems to me to be quite important as we're talking about a concentration of potentially harmful hypochlorite five times stronger than what is recommended.


----------



## GreenThumbSucker (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't use rooting hormones or fertilizer when rooting, and my cuttings root in 5 - 7 days. If your clones are becoming sickly I would suggest adding a little hydrogen peroxide to your water every other day. That will kill the funk. They also like warmth, over 72 degrees but not too warm.


----------



## Medicine4Me (Aug 29, 2012)

I've been using a 30 EZ=CLone for for 3 yrs. with good success. My tap water is mountain spring water, I don't even let it stand to get out the chlorine. I noticed that the makers stress the importance of sanity and changing the water every 5 to 7 days.

Before adding water I wipe the entire inside down with paper towels.

Every 5 days I change the water and give it a small dose of B-1, 5 drops of Superthrive, and bring the PH down around 6.3 If I remember right that was what they recommended ph wise. 

When it got real hot two summers ago I added 5 frozen bottles of water to bring the inside water temp. down. In a room that gets no higher than 80 you don't need to cool the water.

I don't know how important it is to get a freshly cut clone into rooting solution, but I try to get it in with in about 20 seconds.

When I cut a clone, I let it soak in a mixture of B-1, Superthive, and Sea Kelp for 5 minutes before putting in the machine.

Use fire to sterilize the razor blade of use a new one each time you cut up a new batch.

Don't over-crowd the top of the box and never put two clones in the same hole.

One 23W CFL bulb or some light equal to that is needed to keep the leaves upright and healthy.

When you finish with a clone - Clean the foam inside and out to get out any junk.

New clone circles can be easily cut to replace older ones that leak water by using the black
plastic insulation that comes with mail packaging.


I hope this helps!


----------



## Huel Perkins (Aug 30, 2012)

GreenThumbSucker said:


> I don't use rooting hormones or fertilizer when rooting, and my cuttings root in 5 - 7 days. If your clones are becoming sickly I would suggest adding a little hydrogen peroxide to your water every other day. That will kill the funk. They also like warmth, over 72 degrees but not too warm.


The cloner rez temps should be in the 70-85 range and an atmosphere temp as close to 75 as possible.


----------



## Vonkins (Apr 10, 2013)

budleydoright said:


> That is correct. Doing this will not overcome the problems associated with a dirty machine. I run a cup of bleach in mine for an hour to clean it between runs and often have to unplug some of the sprayers.


Should it not be 1 oz of shock solution to 5 gallons of water and not 1 for 1.


----------



## JOLLYRODGER (Sep 21, 2014)

I thought I read 1 gram per gallon of water.


----------



## Bawsegenetics (Sep 30, 2014)

Buy a oxycloner. 50 bucks and 1000% better

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Oct 1, 2014)

One thing that contributes to healthy clones is to take them around 2 hours after you feed them. A well hydrated cutting has a much better chance of survival than one that was thirsty before it was taken.
I just cut from bottom of plant, dip in distilled water, then rooting powder and stick them in a jiffy plug soaked with plain distilled water. I place them in a humidity dome and mist once a day with plain distilled water. I have had 100% success. I took 14 clones less than 2 weeks ago and they are already blowing up.
 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 2, 2014)

I just use plain tap water without worrying about PH. Why? Ph effect nutrient uptake. Plain water has no nutrients. Of course our plain water around here is about 160PPM so I guess there is a little Calcium in it but not enough to matter. Warm water is dangerous! I try to keep my temps below 70 to avoid the funk.

Genetics makes the biggest difference. Woody type plants like OG Kush, Diesel, etc... take a long time to pop roots. Softer green stems pop a lot faster. I've had strains that pop in as little as 4 days and I've had strains that take a month. Pyrethrum Wilt (stem rot) is common when you keep the stems too wet. I use a timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off.

You can stick a pencil in my cloner, come back in a week and it will be a fucking tree! Just kidding, but really, aerocloners are a no-brainer. Here's the plans to my cloner. Cost about $50 to build. Also, it helps to tell the clones, "you want nutes? Pop some roots!" It works everytime.


----------



## Bawsegenetics (Oct 3, 2014)

Screw making one for 50 when I can buy an oxy-cloner. Now that's a no-brainer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## budman111 (Oct 3, 2014)

Bawsegenetics said:


> Buy a oxycloner. 50 bucks and 1000% better
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


Yahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## budman111 (Oct 3, 2014)

CANT WAIT UNTIL BAWS-GENETICS BIRTHDAY ON 10TH JANUARY


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 6, 2014)

Bawsegenetics said:


> Screw making one for 50 when I can buy an oxy-cloner. Now that's a no-brainer
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


You're absolutely right bro! No need to build anything when you can just go out and buy it. And let's face it, some people just don't like building things. There was a time when your only choice for a cloner was buying an EZ-Cloner for $300 or build your own. Now you can go out and drop less than $50 and end up with a 20-site cloner that works great. Not to mention it probably doesn't leak. 

At the same time I still want to encourage the DIU crowd to keep building. Many people enjoy the building process. I personally like trying new things and coming up with new ideas. It's fun! Many times I've spent way too much time on a project that would have been a lot cheaper to just go out and buy. One time I decided to build my own cycle timer. I bought the IC Chips, caps, resistors, circuit board, etc... I must have spent 100 hours on the fucking thing! I do have to say it was kind of cool when it worked. FUCK! I regress! sorry...


----------



## sky rocket (Oct 10, 2014)

My old stinbud cloner in action today....sinmint cookies....


----------

